# My Gentoo 1.4 hard locks up (no mouse, no keyboard)

## snowpalmer

Hello,

I recently installed a fresh Gentoo 1.4 and I am having problems with my system hard locking (no mouse control, no keyboard control).  I'm not exactly sure what is causing it.  I have one idea, I installed from a stage3 tarball for an Athlon T-Bird.  I was guessing my system was a T-Bird as opposed to just a regular Athlon (i'm not sure how to tell the difference).  I figured if it wasn't a T-Bird then my system wouldn't work at all.  But now I'm wondering whether or not my system is a T-Bird since I keep getting these lock ups.

So my questions are as follows.

Would my system work "almost" if I have a regular athlon and I compiled with a T-Bird.  If so how do I find out what kind of CPU I have.. and is there anyway to recompile my system (and apps) without having to nuke the system?

If my system wouldn't work at all if I have a regular athlon and I compiled with a T-Bird then.. any ideas as to what might be causing my problem?

I have general crashes when I boot into windows but the mouse and keyboard don't lock up.

Thanks for your help.

Snowpalmer

----------

## pjp

What is my cpu? might help you identify your CPU.

----------

## snowpalmer

I checked that thread and according to that I have a T-Bird.  That kind of leaves me at a loss of ideas.

??

----------

## pjp

What are your settigs for CHOST, CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS in /etc/make.conf?  Are you using a vanilla kernel, or a Gentoo sources kernel?

----------

## snowpalmer

My flags are as follows

CHOST='i686-pc-linux-gnu'                                                       CFLAGS='-march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe'                       CXXFLAGS='-march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe'

I used a gentoo kernel not a vanilla kernel.

----------

## rac

If you have some time to spare testing your hardware, check out Segmentation fault with GCC.  If you had installed from stage1, I would be less tempted to point the finger at things like RAM, but...

Switching to a vanilla kernel might help, as well, but if I were you, I would first reassure myself that the core components (RAM, CPU, disk controller, HDD) were reliable and working together OK.

----------

## snowpalmer

I read through that other forum.  I'm going to try some of the things in there and see if I can trace down some type of hardware problem.  I'll let you know the results.

Snowpalmer

----------

## snowpalmer

I ran the script test for 11 hours and it didn't lock up once.  Unfortunately I can't run it for longer than that since I don't have another PC.  Is that a long enough test time?  If so and it didn't lock up, could it have something to do with my video card?

Snowpalmer

----------

